# I fed my dogs roadkill today!



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, so a couple of days ago I drove past a rabbit on the road. We've been having below freezing temps and I know it had only been there a day or two. So I turned around and picked it up!
Thanks to a coupe youtube videos I skinned the bunny my dogs came close to a whole prey meal! I just didn't feed the intestines since they smelled bad from sitting around for a few days. 

It actually wasn't very hard at all, probably took about 10 minutes. I'll be on the lookout for more bunnies and squirrels.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG! That is one of the nastiest things I have ever heard! Wonder what people driving by were thnking as you picked the roadkill up and threw it in the back of the car:biggrin:

be careful feeding roadkill. you never know if they've got any antifreeze, oil, of gas on them fom laying out in the street, although i guess you did skin it. i'm not so sure feeding roadkill is such a good idea.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a dead rabbit, what does it matter whether I bought it or it was hit by a car? Also, I skinned it and rinsed the meat so I'm not worried about any contaminants. 
Luckily it was not a heavily trafficked road- I would have been a little embarrassed if anyone saw me pick it up! haha


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. But I would not be surprised if your dogs get a bit of diarrhea from it since its something completely new adding into their diet! As soon as we get out of the city, I hope to find more "roadkill" meals :biggrin:


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats dedication! Wow! I am impressed. That might not mean anything coming from me, but I have seen my fair share of tough guys that wouldn't even pick up road kill. Hahaha...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ha! well I am 3 months away from my Wildlife Management degree so I've handled my fair share of wildlife, dead and alive. Picking up a little bunny isn't so hard after taking blood samples from a dead elk's chest cavity. I even cut all the meat off an elk head we got in (to test for cronic wasting disease) for my pups once.

Yes, I do expect they may have diarrhea since they've never had rabbit before. Just as long as it's outside it should be ok! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Groovy!

A squirrel has been in the freezer for over a month. I'm going to feed it to my beast too. It was a legal kill, with a small games permit. :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hardcore!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

g00dgirl said:


> Ok, so a couple of days ago I drove past a rabbit on the road. We've been having below freezing temps and I know it had only been there a day or two. So I turned around and picked it up!
> Thanks to a coupe youtube videos I skinned the bunny my dogs came close to a whole prey meal! I just didn't feed the intestines since they smelled bad from sitting around for a few days.
> 
> It actually wasn't very hard at all, probably took about 10 minutes. I'll be on the lookout for more bunnies and squirrels.


That's AWESOME!!!


----------

